# Yet another recommendation thread



## Keltena (May 9, 2009)

Yep, I'm _also_ looking for some new music to force on my friends listen to, so since people here seem to have some pretty cool musical taste, I thought I'd make one of these threads.

Let's see... what do I like? A few different things. I like singer-songwriters like Vienna Teng, Corrinne May, and Charlotte Martin - or, as my uncle would say, 'chick music'. I like symphonic metal like Within Temptation, Leaves' Eyes and Nightwish. I like interesting, different-sounding music like Regina Spektor and Emilie Autumn. I like rock along the lines of Matchbox Twenty, Vertical Horizon, Barenaked Ladies, Bowling for Soup and Jack's Mannequin. I like quirky music like Jonathan Coulton and Lemon Demon. I like folk-type stuff like Simon & Garfunkel and Joni Mitchell. I like alternative rock like Poe and Plumb and Porcupine Tree. I'm not a big country fan, but I like the Dixie Chicks and I like folk-rock like Mary Chapin Carpenter. I love interesting or clever lyrics, and catchiness never hurts.

I'm really a bit stuck right now with what to listen to, so any recommendations are appreciated!


----------



## Tarvos (May 9, 2009)

Anathema come highly recommended. Kamelot. Sarah McLachlan.


----------



## Departure Song (May 9, 2009)

Have you listened to Garbage? They're my favorite non-metal band. I love them.

Some choice songs:
The World Is Not Enough (very symphonic, used for the Bond movie of the same name, not a typical Garbage song but my favorite song of theirs anyway)
I Think I'm Paranoid (probably their most popular track)
Push It (another favorite of mine... the chorus makes me want to dance!)
Androgyny (my ringtone... awesome lyrics and video)
You Look So Fine (my favorite ballad of theirs)


----------



## foreign contaminant (May 9, 2009)

if you like regina spektor, you might also like imogen heap or frou frou, something like that. imogen heap is one of those singer-songwriter types, though she predominantly uses electronic music to back her music up.

you might like brian wilson and/or the beach boys. i've dug up some of their music recently and i really really like it.

i'm not an aficionado for these bands yet, but i like their songs and maybe you might too:

st. vincent - "actor out of work"

no age - "everybody's down"


----------



## Ryan the Terrible (May 13, 2009)

Muse
The Rasmus
Yellowcard
The Raconteurs
Billy Talent
Bloc Party
Queens of the Stone Age
Thousand Foot Krutch
Evanescence
Lacuna Coil
Red
Pillar
The Strokes
Good Charlotte
Breaking Benjamin
Escape the Fate (Not their new crap, their old music is much better.)
Skillet
Interpol
System of a Down
Green Day
Placebo


----------

